

NBC News interview of Ed Snowden [video] - bsimpson
http://www.nbcnews.com/feature/edward-snowden-interview/watch-primetime-special-inside-mind-edward-snowden-n117126

======
etiam
"Discontent is currently unavailable"

Oh, this is brilliant.

The videos aren't accessible from here and the way NBC handles that is they
have one of those clear, clinically emotionless synthetic voices announce
"this content is currently unavailable". Only, it sounds a lot like
"Discontent is currently unavailable", for a total effect that's weird,
dystopian and incredibly fitting for droning propaganda from the loudspeakers
of a somewhat futuristic totalitarian state. Unintentional, I'm sure, but
hilariously fitting as a backdrop.

Thankfully I think the dispassionate lady computer is mistaken. There seems to
be plenty of discontent available, now that many people are starting to see
what's going on, and in no small part thanks to Edward Snowden.

~~~
bsimpson
Appears to be mirrored here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCmqZzXrdI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCmqZzXrdI)

